# Fantastico!



## bespokelogic (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello, Ive just got my hands on a Gaggia Fantastico!

It looks fairly old, but seems in working order.. Just about to have a play around with it. Anyone know anything about this type of steam machine, Ive searched around the likely places and can't seem to find any info or instructions?

Many thanks


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

I think bro, that it works in a similar way to a stove-top maker in the fact that it relies on steam to brew the coffee.


----------

